# Suggestions needed to narrow comparisons



## aamstudent (21 Jan 2013)

Hi,
our policy with Aviva is due for renewal is due for renewal in the next week.
We are trying to look around but it is very confusing.

We have two adults and one student aged 21 now but will be 22 in February.
We are on Level 2 Hospital.  The Student got student rate last year but Aviva tell us that student rate will no longer apply for the renewal.

Our current policy was taken out with a broker who seems to be tied to Aviva.
They have suggested Health Plan 05 for parents and Health Value Plan for Student. They mentioned Health Starter for Student but felt Health Value would be better.  They didn't offer any non-Aviva policies.

Any thoughts or suggestions to narrow down the search.
I have tried using the hia site but they are showing 114 alternatives so I need to trim that back to make it more manageable.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## michaelm (28 Jan 2013)

Have a look at VHI's 'PMI 28 12' . . [broken link removed]


----------

